# [SOLVED]Mplayer. jak ustawic napisy na dole?

## gotrek

Do niedawna uzywalem kaffeine, teraz uzywam mplayer jednak jedna rzecz mnie w nim irytuje. W kaffeine napisy byly wyswietlane na samym dole ekranu na czarnym polu, tu sa wyswietlane na filmie. Czy mozna ustawic je tak by byly tak jak w kaffeine na dole? Z tym ze wolal bym by zeby nadal wszystko bylo w gui bo napewno odrazu znajdzie sie jakis napaleniec co mi powie ze mplayer sie da pod konsola zrobic to czy to. ja chce kliknac i wybrac film a nie wklepywac sekwencje polecen za kazdym razem gdy film chce odpalic;) z gory thx za pomoc

----------

## kfiaciarka

A nie próbowałeś zmieniać tego w opcjach napisów -> pozycja, ale na sam dół sie ich wrzucic nie da (chyba).

----------

## gotrek

No mi wlasnie zalezy zeby one byly tak jak kaffeine czy windowsowskich playerach czyli nie na filmie tylko na dole

----------

## exodos

No niestety, ZTCW samym klikaniem nie da się tego zrobić - trzeba wyedytować jeden z tych strasznych plików konfiguracyjnych.

A tak w ogóle to należą się baty, bo odpowiedź jest w FAQ  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gotrek

Hmmm w faq jakos sie tego nie doczytalem, o jaki plik chodzi i co zrobic? Nie chodzi mi o to zebym klikaniem to skonfigurowac,chodzi o to bym nie musial odpalac filmu z konsoli w stylu "mplayer jakiestamparametry nazwafilmu" bo to dosc uciazliwe;) Jesli mozna na stale jakies pliki weydytowac zeby napisy wyladowaly na dole to jak najbardziej prosze o pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## exodos

można dodać do ~/.mplayer/config coś takiego:

```
vf=pp,expand=0:-120:0
```

i poczytać to

----------

## Robert W.

 *gotrek wrote:*   

> Hmmm w faq jakos sie tego nie doczytalem, o jaki plik chodzi i co zrobic? Nie chodzi mi o to zebym klikaniem to skonfigurowac,chodzi o to bym nie musial odpalac filmu z konsoli w stylu "mplayer jakiestamparametry nazwafilmu" bo to dosc uciazliwe;) Jesli mozna na stale jakies pliki weydytowac zeby napisy wyladowaly na dole to jak najbardziej prosze o pomoc 

 

Można takim skryptem:

```
#!/bin/sh

mplayer "$1" -frames 3 -vo null -ao null 2>/dev/null | \

grep "VO:"|cut -d "=" -f1|cut -b 12-30 > /tmp/mp_size

HSIZE=`cat /tmp/mp_size | cut -d x -f1`

VSIZE=`cat /tmp/mp_size | cut -b 5-`

VSIZE=$((VSIZE+((HSIZE/4-VSIZE/3)*3-40)))

rm /tmp/mp_size

mplayer "$1" -vf expand="$HSIZE":"$VSIZE":-1:-1:1
```

----------

## gotrek

Mniej wiecej o to mi chodzi jednak jest pewien problem, owszem napisy sa na dole, mozna ta komenda kontrolowac jak bardzo na dole, tyle ze ekran i czarny dol nie sa traktowane jako jedna plaszczyzna, czesto ze znajomymi ogladamy filmy i czcionka musi byc dosc duza, a tu bywa ze jak nastapi wieksza sekwencja zdan i napisy wejda na przedzial obrazu to sa po prostu "obcinane" nie widac czcionki nad linia obrazu, w kaffeine to jest jedna plasczyzna i nic sie nie dzieje jak napisy czasem wjada na obraz a tu mi ciulostwo znika;)

----------

## rzabcio

A próbowałeś na innym wyjściu wideo?

----------

## gotrek

Wlaczylem Direct rendering i jest ok ale wkurza mnie ten blad:

http://starbnet.no-ip.info/grafa/mplayer.jpg

Jak to naprawic? W skrypcie zmodyfikowalem ostatnia linijke z mplayer na gmplayer bo go uzywam no i zwiekszylem zmienna przesuniecia napisow do 100. Jak sie pozbyc tego erroru? Wystepuje on zaraz po odpaleniu mplayera tym skrypcikiem.Poza tym errorem all dziala ok tylko po co klikac to ok za kazdym razem gdy odpalam mplayer;) Gdy odpalam przez zwykle gmplayer nie ma erroru jak cos;)

----------

## rzabcio

Czy ten plik jest na pewno w porządku?

A próbowałeś zmieniać czcionkę? Polecam polecaną wielokrotnie ComicSans z pakietu corefonts.  :Smile: 

----------

## gotrek

Jesli plik? jesli chodzi o plik czcionki to w gmplayer tez mam tego worna ale tego erroru nie ma

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> Można takim skryptem:
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ...

 

Z ciekawości przetestowałem i u mnie też napisy są "schowane" pod film. U siebie to rozwiązałem w sposób najbardziej łopatologiczny, czyli:

```
cat .mplayer/config 

# Write your default config options here!

vop=expand=-1:-80:0:0
```

Nie jest to rozwiązanie idealne, ale działa.

----------

## Robert W.

Z ciekawości przetestowałem i u mnie też napisy są "schowane" pod film. U siebie to rozwiązałem w sposób najbardziej łopatologiczny, czyli:

```
cat .mplayer/config 

# Write your default config options here!

vop=expand=-1:-80:0:0
```

Nie jest to rozwiązanie idealne, ale działa.[/quote]

Skrypt który podałem jest dostosowany do dxr3.

Ortginalnie wyglądał on tak:

```
#!/bin/sh 

mplayer "$1" -frames 3 -vo null -ao null 2>/dev/null | \ 

grep "VO:"|cut -d "" -f1|cut -b 12-30 > /tmp/mp_size 

HSIZE`cat /tmp/mp_size | cut -d x -f1` 

VSIZE`cat /tmp/mp_size | cut -b 5-` 

VSIZE$((VSIZE+((HSIZE/4-VSIZE/3)*3-40))) 

rm /tmp/mp_size 

mplayer "$1" -vf expand"$HSIZE":"$VSIZE":0:0
```

----------

## C1REX

Ja u siebie zmieniłem jedynie

vo=sdl

w /etc/mplayer.conf

Nie wiem, czy to najlepsze rozwiązanie, ale działa.

W moim psedo FAQ o tym napisałem. Inni podali inne możliwości na obniżenie napisów.

----------

## RAIH

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Ja u siebie zmieniłem jedynie
> 
> vo=sdl
> 
> w /etc/mplayer.conf
> ...

 

Chyba trzeba indywidualnie kombinować umnie:

vo=sdl     wogóle ma problem z odtwarzaniem obrazu 

vo=gl       napisy na dole na czarnym tle malo tego jesli nie starcza miejsca to nie ucina napisów tylko trohe whodza napisy na film ........

kiedys używałem :

vf=pp,expand=0:-120:0

ale w niektórych filmach czarne paski robiły sie szare i ucinało napisy ............

----------

## C1REX

A kompilowałeś mplayera z USE="+sdl" ?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ortginalnie wyglądał on tak:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No to nie działał. :-P

Poprawiłem patrząc na wklejkę powyżej i wyszło mi coś takiego:

```
#!/bin/sh

mplayer "$1" -frames 3 -vo null -ao null 2>/dev/null | \

grep "VO:"|cut -d "=" -f1|cut -b 12-30 > /tmp/mp_size

hsize=`cat /tmp/mp_size | cut -d x -f1`

vsize=`cat /tmp/mp_size | cut -b 5-`

vsize=$((vsize+((hsize/4-vsize/3)*3-40)))

rm /tmp/mp_size

mplayer "$1" -vf expand="$hsize":"$vsize":0:0
```

Nie wiem czy "ucina"....

----------

## RAIH

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> A kompilowałeś mplayera z USE="+sdl" ?

 

nie a jakie są korzysci z sdl ?????

teraz wszytsko dziala ok ...................

----------

## gotrek

Mi zadzialalo vop=expand=-1:-100:0:0 w outoput xv. SOLVED

----------

## Piecia

Zmiana w ostatniej linijce:

```

mplayer $@ -vf-add expand="$HSIZE":"$VSIZE":-1:-1:1

```

Coby można było dodać jakiś inny jeszcze parametr(np. -sub) i żeby filtr video expand nie wyłączał tych zadeklarowanych w ~.mplayer/config .

Dlaczego na niektórych filmach na górze jest zielony pasek (w  sumie dałem u siebie expand=0:-10:0:0 i pasek znika)?

----------

